

iPhone Sales Progress Report (updated) - jcollins
http://blog.beetlebugsoftware.com/post/103977584/progress-report

======
proee
I appreciate you taking the time to share this with the HN community. Would be
great if you could run a few more programs like this in parallel for some
additional income.

------
xelfer
Are you using the daily Sales/Trend reports on iTunes connect to generate
these graphs? or are you gathering the data some other way?

~~~
jcollins
Used AppViz to pull reports. Then used the sqlite database from AppViz to
write some custom queries. Used that data to fill in a graph in iWorks Pages
app. Tweaked the graphs by adding custom shapes to it. All relatively easy in
Pages once you understand how it works.

<http://pastie.org/469387> <http://pastie.org/468282>

~~~
xelfer
Thanks! will have to try it out.

------
grinich
What did you use to generate those graphs?

~~~
jcollins
Apple's iWorks Pages

